# The Rhine River Valley Railroad



## xomox12 (Dec 7, 2021)

Hello @ all,
as a new member I like to share what I'm doing the last 6 years mostly by myself. 
I know it is a bit odd to post a German Theme Layout but I saw a few others here so I thought it is save to do it as well.
There is still a long way for me to go and when I did the video today I saw a lot of places where I have to finishing up things.

I was lazy today and did not post pictures but made a video tour around my layout to capture it. Hope the shaking isn't to bad.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome to MTF.  

That is one OUTSTANDING layout, one of the best I've ever seen.
So much detail, so many interesting elements and exceptional workmanship.

The way each scene blends with the next is beautiful.
A very busy layout but not over crowded. Just great.

A German Theme Layout is most welcome here, a different look and feel.

Magic


----------



## BobT (Mar 27, 2021)

Wonderful, just wonderful. 
Just the inspiration I needed today....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Welcome to the site. Yes another outstanding European layout. I know your work from Reynauld's forum. 

I really enjoyed viewing this. Again, welcome.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

The yacht is a nice touch!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

WOW!!


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

Magic said:


> Welcome to MTF.
> 
> That is one OUTSTANDING layout, one of the best I've ever seen.
> So much detail, so many interesting elements and exceptional workmanship.
> ...


Couldn't say it better myself! All those beautiful buildings, well spread out!


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Not going to lie I expected a little more with 6 years work!!!  

In all seriousness wow!!! I hope my layout looks half as good as that in 6 years!!!


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Very well done so far. Has me looking forward to seeing more. I loved the way you tied the bottom shelf of your display shelves into the layout. That's a first for me.
Welcome!


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

What an incredible masterpiece!


----------



## xomox12 (Dec 7, 2021)

OMG....thank you all for the warm welcome here. 

@ MichaelE - yes I remember you from Reynaulds.

@ afboundguy - ...yes sorry for the disappointment not being already finish, there was just not enough day left after working, helping my wife in her business, walking the dogs and taking care of the house. I was trying to avoid sleeping but for some reason it wasn't working well. 

@ Chaostrain - the story here is that under the A/C unit was a door to a storage room and where the shelf now is was a coal mine. I had no space for a work table and was sitting on the kitchen countertop. Sure my wife liked it.. so, one day I opened two other walls, moved the laundry to another location and gave my wife a pantry in order to close the door to the train room. I removed the coal mine, builded a small work bench and used the shelf as one of my end points for the huge Trix Schnabel car. I designed it the way so it can be moved from point to point with enough clearance.

@ 65steam - the yacht is the "Catwalk" and was years ago the largest yacht ever displayed in a fair building. It was a mayor undertaking to move the yacht from the production side to the fair location and back.


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

At what point does is it no longer a model railroad and becomes something more?


----------



## xomox12 (Dec 7, 2021)

Thelic said:


> At what point does is it no longer a model railroad and becomes something more?


Something more...........???


----------



## xomox12 (Dec 7, 2021)

This is one of the few animations I add to my layout. It is based on a Faller kit tht was available years ago.


----------



## xomox12 (Dec 7, 2021)

New project, who can guess what it is?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Well, if I had to guess, it's a place where fools can buy a $10 cup of coffee.


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

Sometimes its not even hot! $10 for cold coffee...hmm


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

xomox12 said:


> This is one of the few animations I add to my layout. It is based on a Faller kit tht was available years ago.


That animation is pretty cool...



xomox12 said:


> New project, who can guess what it is?
> View attachment 572918


An area of the country that doesn't have access to cheaper Dunkin Donut coffee?


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Beautiful layout! Thank you for sharing it.Im looking forward to following your journey.


----------



## xomox12 (Dec 7, 2021)

There is a little side story to tell for this video. I had a small space on my HO Layout where I was thinking for a longer time what I should do. When I was browsing Ebay on day I saw a Preiser kit with a few musicians and I instandly had the idea of building a small street festival with a band performing on a stage. So I purchased those musician but when I got them and started I wasn't really satisfied with there instruments, also only one little speaker came with it and no microphones. Since I was in the event business for years and had music equipment for rent I have quite a different view, the whole thing blew up to be much bigger. More 3D printed Musician, more speakers, larger stage, flight cases, drums, keyboards, guitars etc. But a stage of that size needs lights as well and I guess here I went overboard since I want to have them synchronized with the music that is playing. I ended up with 104 RGB Led's what makes up for 312 individual controllable channels. and here is what it loks and sound like (no I wasn't able to produce this sound out of the 3D printed speakers )


----------



## xomox12 (Dec 7, 2021)

BTW....the Starbucks is also finished.













































There will be two more small overhead lights that illuminate the logo.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

That's fantastic!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Fantastic work !!!


----------

